
Hacking the Samsung Galaxy S8 Irisscanner - motge
https://media.ccc.de/v/biometrie-s8-iris-en
======
motge
There is also an article by the "ZEIT" magazine:

English: [http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2017-05/biometrics-
sa...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2017-05/biometrics-samsung-
galaxy-s8-iris-scanner-hack/komplettansicht)

German: [http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2017-05/samsung-
galax...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2017-05/samsung-
galaxy-s8-biometrie-auge-gehackt/komplettansicht)

Edit:

Official statement:
[http://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2017/iriden](http://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2017/iriden)

